# Chew Proof Dog Beds?



## LittleMonster (22 October 2013)

Unfortunately my dog goes through beds like no tomorrow!

She had a few duvets too but they are gone shredded within a week!

I have searched this but i don't know which one is best so looking for your advice on the best one, it will ''need'' to fit inside a Large plastic dog bed if possible if not i can just throw it in the garage with all the other things i have bought, tried and failed lol!

Thank you


----------



## s4sugar (22 October 2013)

Vetbed sprayed with Bitter Apple plus a stuffed kong.


----------



## Honey08 (22 October 2013)

There was a thread on this a couple of weeks ago.  Try and find it?  There weren't many conclusions really!


----------



## sbloom (22 October 2013)

Kuranda make suspended dog beds which the breeder of our new Dane puppy recommends, not cheap but we'll be getting one.


----------



## s4sugar (22 October 2013)

Kurunda beds are pretty good but no fabric is truely indestructable. For boarders that are inclined to chew I fill the plastic beds with shredded tea bag paper offcuts but in twenty odd years I have had a handful of dogs that would destroy anything they could get their jaws around. I have even tried fixing dirt trapper mats to boards. A staffie coming in today can demolish any bedding & the plastic bed too within an hour.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (22 October 2013)

Tuffies make one which is guaranteed not to be eaten/chewed to bits, just one of their models (tho the rest are very tough and withstood my Dobermans habits, his record includes flinging the entire interior of a caravan into bits :-DD) 

Scroll down to The bottom of the page 'The Really Tough Tuffie"
http://www.tuffies.co.uk/dog-beds.asp


----------



## LittleMonster (22 October 2013)

I think if i could find something with the same material as a horse rug then it may be worth the money as she seems to only chew the ''softer'' and weaker materials! (she is an funny one!)

The really tough tuffie looks amazing!!! if only i had a spare 200 squids! I also like the 'tuffies plastic bed liner!' 

Thank you!


----------



## Twizzel (22 October 2013)

Tuffies all the way, ours is the only bed that spaniel hasn't chewed! Lasted 14 months and still as good as new.


----------



## sbloom (22 October 2013)

The Kurunda one seems to have very tough fabric which can't be chewed at all, only vulnerable to being scraped at by paws.  Because it is stretched out there is nothing that will feel vulnerable to her.  It also doesn't HAVE to have a soft topper of any kind, though the breeders use the tough cotton dirt trapper type door mats on their outdoor ones.


----------



## LittleMonster (22 October 2013)

sbloom said:



			The Kurunda one seems to have very tough fabric which can't be chewed at all, only vulnerable to being scraped at by paws.  Because it is stretched out there is nothing that will feel vulnerable to her.  It also doesn't HAVE to have a soft topper of any kind, though the breeders use the tough cotton dirt trapper type door mats on their outdoor ones.
		
Click to expand...

OMG! i googled the dog bed you had explained and look what i found! its not just a dog bed 
http://www.kurandadogbeds.org/Photos/Snyder the Dog Deer.jpg

they actually look quite comfy but knowing my little brother he will try and use it as a trampoline...!


----------



## DW Team (22 October 2013)

I was a little mean when our GSD puppy started to chew her bed and our shoe rack I put the smallest amount possible of cribox on the chew area.  She only tried it the once and touch wood she has never tried to chew anything again.


----------



## LittleMonster (22 October 2013)

DWTeam said:



			I was a little mean when our GSD puppy started to chew her bed and our shoe rack I put the smallest amount possible of cribox on the chew area.  She only tried it the once and touch wood she has never tried to chew anything again.
		
Click to expand...

That is actually i good idea! but she does have a sensitive stomach which i have just been able to work out how to manage! Things i do for her


----------



## CorvusCorax (22 October 2013)

TBH with dogs who routinely chew then I don't give them beds. I had an older female and she got a bit of Vetbed, if she chewed it or dragged it outside I removed it for a few days.

My current dog has ridiculously strong jaws and lives to hold and chew things. I refuse to spend money on expensive beds that he is going to wreck, and he's a young fit working type dog so he doesn't actually need a big comfy fluffy bed anyway, he gets old towels or fleeces as anything with any type of stuffing or filling is just to be emptied!

He also destroyed one of those suspended-type beds with the tough canvas, and he's also eaten rubber cow mats.


----------

